# building many worlds



## bsaidus (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends !
By default, building world in FreeBSD will result that world will be localted in /usr/obj, So What is the solution if I want to build defferent worlds, or how to change the destination of binaries ??
 example: 
    1. World A will be located in /usr/obj/w1     and 
    2. World B will be located in /usr/obj/w2


Thanks in Advence.


----------



## bsaidus (Jan 21, 2017)

Re Hi !
I found in : https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?build(7) the env - var : _ MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX_
so I guess that I must do the following in the shell :  


set _MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX /usr/obj/w1_

_make buildworld __MAKE_CONF=m.conf SRCCONF=s.conf_

_make buildkernel KERNCONF=ik1 __MAKE_CONF=m.conf SRCCONF=s.conf_
_
?
_


----------



## fnoyanisi (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi there,

I would assume you have already looked into the Rebuilding World section in the Handbook.

Have a look at src.conf(5), I think you will be able to find the thing you are after.


----------

